# Preparing for university



## red rose (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm sure I'm not the only one who will be heading off to university in september and fending for themselves for the first time in their life and I doubt I'm the only one who is currently compiling a list of what they're going to need to buy before they get there.

But I cant shake the feeling that no matter how much I plan there is going to be something I overlook.  Conversely I dont want to turn up overprepared with loads of stuff I'm not going to need and look like a complete twat.

So those of you who started university this year or in recent years, please post here things that you didn't expect or plan for, things you didn't realise you'd need until you got there and general coping mechanisms you've developed.  

I'm thinking stuff like, "I've learned to check the weather report so I know when the best time to do my washing is" or "I completely overlooked that I might need oven gloves to cook with"

That way all of us newbies will be better prepared when we turn up in september.


----------



## jacobs steel (Jul 26, 2005)

Always keep a spare bog roll in your room


----------



## gawkrodger (Jul 26, 2005)

earplugs


if you're in halls, you will need them!

weir yam goain?


----------



## treefrog (Jul 26, 2005)

please remember that you do have to go to lectures and do work. I didn't and fucked up


----------



## Dante (Jul 26, 2005)

you dont have to be freinds with the people you live next too. I know it sounds simple (and some times hey are very cool) but, particularly in halls you hang out with the people closest too you in the first couple of days. and then you can sort of end up with them as friends for two years without really getting on with them. (does that make sense, just happened to a lot of peopel i knew)

never pay for anything at freshers fair. If you want to join a society, find out when its first meeting is, go along to a couple before paying and joining. 

in the first few weeks a lot of socieities provide meals as a way of grabing new students. Find out when they are on the first coupel of days as they are usually free. and free grub is never to be turned down.

Mugs. you need a few. you can never have enough of them. and towels. always have a few spare ones as they seem to vanish really quickly. not sure why.

If you're in halls then find out where the local/nearest charity shops are. if there is one near the uni it may sell some textbooks. if not cheap clothes and books.

On textbooks, try and find out what your core textbooks are before your first lecture and rent them from your library. they will only have manybe 6-10 copies, so not enough for your entire year, but if you rent it for a few weeks that will give you time to find a second hand copy (hopefully with usufl annotation in it)

I wrote out some that were actually useuful somewhere fora  radio prog, will try and dig them up...


----------



## Dante (Jul 26, 2005)

jacobs steel said:
			
		

> Always keep a spare bog roll in your room


 and soap... (seriously, yuk)


----------



## Dante (Jul 26, 2005)

If you get an assigment to do, try and start it on the day its set. not do it all, but at least draw up a plan for it, 
even if you then leave the rest till the last minute it wont be quite as baad as coming to a topic without a clue as to what its about.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 26, 2005)

do you have that poster of a GI dying with a big WHY written across it?

you'll need that. and a Carlos Castaneda book. and a tatty purple piece of cloth with mandalas on it for your bedspread/curtain/bathrobe


----------



## Nemo (Jul 26, 2005)

Make sure you're insured. Make sure you have a radio with you to keep you entertained. Try to travel fairly light. Make sure you have kitchen stuff with you. Make sure you have an extension lead or two. Cardboard boxes are good for transporting books etc.

Good luck. Where're you going?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 26, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> do you have that poster of a GI dying with a big WHY written across it?
> 
> you'll need that. and a Carlos Castaneda book. and a tatty purple piece of cloth with mandalas on it for your bedspread/curtain/bathrobe



Don't forget the Ché Guevara poster.


----------



## Funky_monks (Jul 26, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> do you have that poster of a GI dying with a big WHY written across it?
> 
> you'll need that. and a Carlos Castaneda book. and a tatty purple piece of cloth with mandalas on it for your bedspread/curtain/bathrobe



And a didgeridoo..


----------



## LostNotFound (Jul 26, 2005)

Travel light, you can figure out what extra stuff you need when you get there and purchase it from your local town centre.


----------



## Dante (Jul 26, 2005)

but whatever stuff you do take, make sure its disposable. try not to take too much stuff that is off real or sentimental value.

also be careful about taking a telly if you are in halls etc, you might be the person everyone makes friends with so they can watch, but you might have to put up with people bugging you will you work.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jul 26, 2005)

Definitely you don't have to be friends with the people you live with. Don't be surprised if all your stuff that's not left in your room gets borrowed/destroyed or nicked.

Don't worry about being feeling a bit overwhelmed - I turned up at university not sure what a seminar was!

I think something I learned was that university is not for everyone. At the time I went everyone told me it was the best thing ever and I found it really hard and the idea that everyone else did it fine made me sad. It is a great experience, but it doesn't suit everyone. Everyone says that it's really important to get out in freshers' week, and it is, but if you, like me, end up thinking that everyone else is doing much better in freshers' week, university is do big you don't have to meet your best friends in the first week.

Fresher's week is one of the only weeks in my life I would never ever ever want to do again. Have a good one, but if it's shit - it's not the end of the world.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2005)

don't worry if in the first few weeks you hate everyone you meet, it might take a while but you will eventually meet people you like, took me about a month


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 27, 2005)

Find out if there are any extra bits and pieces for your course that you need to pay for - I had to buy overalls, safety specs and safety shoes, drawing office kit, hardback lab books (at 6 pounds a pop) as well as course books. 

You might want to take your own duvet and pillow, even if they are provided in your accomodation. You don't know where the supplied ones have been!!


----------



## Binkie (Jul 27, 2005)

A third of first-years drop out. Some of those are the best, but most are more suited to other things. Try to stay in halls in the second year. Digs are too much like the _real world_, which you must reject.


----------



## walktome (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm off in September too, but I'm living at home. It saves money plus I already live in the city. I just have to take a bus and the subway so it's only an extra half hour of public transportation for me.

I'm having issues with whether I want to go or not. Of all first year classes I'm actually interested in two. TWO. I don't know how I got into a good university. I just spend four years of high school sleeping in or watching movies at a friend's house instead of going to class. This isn't one of those situations where I can just take a year off to work. I fucking hate working minimum wage teenage jobs. If I don't go to university I'll end up living in my parents' basement forever. I'm just so annoyed that I actually have to go and can't just sit around and watch movies for the rest of my life with my friends.

Yeah, I'm a mature one.


----------



## Binkie (Jul 27, 2005)

But how are you going to get a *shag?*


----------



## sparkit (Jul 27, 2005)

Oh and the shop on campus might be really expensive for stationery and stuff (but you go there cos it's easy). Well the one at my uni was...


----------



## walktome (Jul 27, 2005)

Me? I have the house to myself on the weekends.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 27, 2005)

If you are staying in halls, the rooms can be pretty bare and depressing. They often have strip lighting as well, so I would recommend taking a little lamp or some fairy lights. Candles are usually banned. Take other things to brighten your room up and cheer you up, eg photos etc. Every uni has poster and plant sales at the start of a new year so you can pick up bits and bobs there. 

Don't stress too much. Unless you are going to a uni in the middle of nowhere, you can easily pick up anything you may have forgotten. I would recommend taking as few kitchen items as possible. A single person only needs two of everything (eg 2 plates, 2 mugs), not a whole set. 

I would echo the fact of not rushing out and buying course books. I didn't buy any books whilst I was at uni, just used the library well. 

There is a lot of expectation put upon freshers week and starting university. Yes, it is a good opportunity and a new start in a persons life, but it can be overwhelming and disappointing. If you are not really into getting pissed with big groups of strangers, you may feel out of your depth. I didn't enjoy freshers week (twice, as I went to two unis), it takes me longer than 5 days to settle in and make friends. Although it may seem like everyone else is having a great time and has made best friends in a day, I can assure you that my feelings were common. 

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 27, 2005)

If you're going to be living in halls you may well meet some people who are into smoking the mary jane, you may well smoke the green yourself... do you? Anyway, the point is, don't let that sidetrack you from your studies. If you're the kind of person who likes to smoke and get stoned and fuck everything else then, like me, you may well find yourself in a trap before you even realise it. 

I spent most of my entire first (and only year) at uni stoned and fucked it all up. Although I must add I wouldn't have carried on with the course anyway, but it begs the question, would I have done the same had it been a course I liked? :-/

As for being prepared just bring your clothes/entertainment/pc/toiletries and if you are a stoner make a few pre rolled joints when you get there and introduce yourself by inviting everyone to your room for a smoke (makes a great and lasting impression on people who will no doubt become your friends  

Also one of those recording things that people bring to lectures would be a good idea. If I went back to uni I'd definitely put that top of my list 

Saw a few people using them at some of the 3 lectures I went to in the whole year, and about 5 classes lol. (thanks for the accommodation money anyway dad, I'll repay you back one day)


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 27, 2005)

You need the following:

1 plate, bowl, knife, fork and spoon
Some Clothes a toothbrush and a duvet
1 large bottle of booze
Dope

everything else is surplus.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 27, 2005)

Take a big bag o' drugs with you and you'll be fine.


----------



## Sorry. (Jul 27, 2005)

remember that you have to be best friends with everyone you live with. Making friends with outsiders is frowned upon in student society punishable by being barred from all the union bars. The Sab officers are mainly in place to monitor this situation and prevent cross-fertilisation.


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 27, 2005)

you're not going _away _ anywhere..... buy anything you need there. much simpler. it'll become your home so stop thinking of it as so far away


----------



## Random One (Jul 27, 2005)

How far are u moving? and are u going to be sharing a bathroom+toilet..coz if so then the spare bog roll/soap thing is essential!

also take a few things from your room at home with you..uni halls are pretty drab most of the time and having few things from home around makes it nicer to come back into

also might be an idea to take ur own duvet+pillow-sometimes the ones they supply are a bit minging


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 27, 2005)

The only cooking insturments needed are 1)frying pan 2) fish slice 3) spoon. Anything else is excessive. Plates are over rated.

Get a net bag for your laundry, odds are you'll have acsess to washing machines / dryers, if so you put all of your wash inside the string bag for washing and if some prick removes it before it's done it won't go everywhere.

Flipflops are wonderful, trips to shower or around halls they can't be beat.

Power bars, (4 plug ones) you'll never have enough sockets (but that's always true).

A kettle is nice, but depends on how much instant soup/ noodles you eat and how much coffee/tea you drink.

A fridge is brilliant, but most halls are difficult about them, there will never be enough room in the communal one.

Take painkillers, and go to boots and get some "rehydration kits" good for hangovers, also there is no difference between painkiller brands other than the cost. (and the sugary coating)

Your own iron is a good idea, you don't need an ironing board, use the bed or a table with a blanket on it.

A blanket is a good idea if a mate decideds to crash on your floor.

To make your room feel more like a real place a rug is fantastic, also posters and photos are very good. Makes a big difference to how you feel about your new place.


----------



## red rose (Jul 27, 2005)

There is some seriously fantastic advice coming along here 

Thanks guys this is really helping, some of this stuff I would never have thought of.

I'm going to Greenwich so I'm not moving _too_far as I live just north of london at the moment. I hadn't even thought about taking an iron


----------



## treefrog (Jul 27, 2005)

I wouldn't bother with an iron, I think I've ironed one thing in four years!


----------



## Tea (Jul 27, 2005)

can i ask, if you're not moving too far, would it be better to stay home? or is it expected of people to move to the halls as its all part of "uni" life? 

cannot understand because would much prefer to have your own abode and not share this that .................!

*good luck red rose.


----------



## red rose (Jul 27, 2005)

It would be about an hour and a half commute every day but you're right it would be possible to stay at home.  The reasons I'm not range from wanting to be able to easily socialise with my friends and classmates, wanting some independence, my parents thinking its important I learn to fend for myself and the fact that if I stay in this house much longer my brother is going to loose his life.

To me moving into halls is more like having my own place than living at home would be.  At my house nothing is sacred, my parents like to be more involved in my life than I think they should, my two younger brothers are both at the evil-bastard stage of their teenage years and I want some space of my own.


----------



## Tea (Jul 27, 2005)

ditto red rose. does sound like a much better option than living at home. all the best.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jul 27, 2005)

I got through 3 years of university only buying one book - so don't feel you have to! I recommend joining the public library if there's one nearby, saved me a lot of money.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 27, 2005)

Commuting is bad. I did, hour & a half each way, four times a week, and it left me completely knackered and, consequentially, unable to get any work done once I finally got home 






MY ADVICE: As soon as you get an assignment set, go straight to the library and take out any books you may need, even if you are a procrastinator and don't plan to do anything until the last week - by then, anything half decent will be out, with those who have them will be in no rush to return them, just because they have finished with them


----------



## Binkie (Jul 28, 2005)

Get a Castro poster (mark my words). Fidel is the new Che. And refuse Bacardi in the student bar. Demand Havana Club or threaten to occupy.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 28, 2005)

I did a year in halls and then a year commuting (hour and a half each way, two tubes and a mainline train  ) the commute makes socialising near impossible and was bloody tiring. Do at least one year in halls, great fun.

oh and one more thing

GET INSURANCE!!!


----------



## samk (Jul 28, 2005)

If you are anything like me, don't bother with the soap. It will just get mouldy.


----------



## redkingjoe (Jul 28, 2005)

1 i think it's good to live in halls...it's freedom
2 i'll get liquid soap(with a pump) that i'll carry it to the bath room when needed...never ever lost any soap or towel
3 i think, U time is the best time of life...somewhat the pressure is much less than working  
4 finally, hope you will work extra hard to earn your degree...it's helpful to get a better job with good academical result...it's equally important to learn mixing with ppls.
enjoy


----------



## the B (Jul 30, 2005)

Get insured. But don't get insured by Endsleigh.

Travel light - pick up what you realise you need as you go through... you're still pretty much in London so it's not exactly a problem. In fact, at any university - all the stuff people need is in a shop nearby.

I commute - but it's only 20 minutes so it's alright...

So far as what you should bring goes - note for an "average" two weeks of your life what you use. Bring almost all of it.


----------



## red rose (Jul 30, 2005)

Why not endsleigh? (my stepmother is very much insistent I use endsleigh so I need a good reason to go somewhere else)


----------



## trashpony (Jul 30, 2005)

Take your laundry back home and do it there if you can. 

Take it slow - they try and pressgang you into joining every bloody club and society going in freshers week - have a think (if you can) about the sorts of things you may want to do before you get there and only join what you can realistically make time for. But do something different - I did canoeing and paragliding at Uni - never done them since but I'm glad I did them there! 

Ditto on taking slow everything else - make sure you know where your drugs are from and don't try everything going all at once if you're not that experienced. And use contraception!

And have fun!


----------



## Sorry. (Jul 30, 2005)

red rose said:
			
		

> Why not endsleigh? (my stepmother is very much insistent I use endsleigh so I need a good reason to go somewhere else)



endsleigh were crap when we got robbed. They took a dvd player and a stack of dvds, total value about £150-200. They spent 6 months and a dozen phone calls faffing about, then didn't replace everything I'd had nicked.


----------



## Kidda (Jul 30, 2005)

is it normal to be more scared than excited?   

im off to do my degree in sept too, and im shitting it.

i left college a couple of years ago, so i think im more worried about giving up my ''life'' down here (job, workmates, wma  ) and dumping myself up norf to be a student again. 

and the biggest stress of all is the money
how do students afford to live?

has anyone else experienced going from full time work to uni?

any tricks for saving cash and making sure your loan can stretch to the important things (rent, food, bog roll) 

good luck Redrose and everyone else heading off to uni


----------



## red rose (Jul 30, 2005)

Thats deffinately good to know, of course I'm also going to postcode everything with one of those UV marker pens.  Sorry you didnt get your stuff replaced though

good luck to you too kidda.  

One trick I learned from working at sainsburys from all the chinese students living near the supermarket who were skint - turn up at the supermarket 20 minutes before closing, maybe a bit more.  All the fresh stuff is reduced as well as stuff thats going to go off the following day.  On a sunday when the shop had to close early things got reduced to 10p, quite often the last thing I would do on a sunday would be to put through a weeks worth of shopping for under £3!

And yes I'm more nervous than excited.  I'm trying to focus on the fun I'm hoping to have and things like that, but underneath all that I'm utterly bricking it


----------



## Kidda (Jul 30, 2005)

guess its normal to brickin it, its a big change ant it.

im hoping theres a decent skippin' crew in manchester who can give us the low down on the best places to target  and that if i switch all my milk/marg n stuff to soya none of the other stooodents with touch it   

who would people recommend getting insured by?

what course you doing red rose?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> and the biggest stress of all is the money
> how do students afford to live?



In my case, a combination of three things (other than my loan, which just about pays the rent):

a.) working over the summer vacation
b.) parents
c.) interest free overdraft; get a student bank account if you can, they're a godsend.

Oh yeah, and it is normal to be scared; I was.


----------



## red rose (Jul 30, 2005)

Im taking politics, I feel very out of my depth when it comes to politics and everyone says you should do something that interests you so thats how I chose it.

I think the soya idea is a pretty good one, I think I might label my tupperware with words like "tofu" and "lentils" that should learn people 

My stepbrother ended up buying a mini-fridge for his bedroom this year because his desserts and nice foods kept going missing - I suppose thats something else to consider


----------



## the B (Jul 30, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> is it normal to be more scared than excited?
> 
> im off to do my degree in sept too, and im shitting it.
> 
> ...



I didn't really find it exciting because I was so expecting it if that makes sense?

I was probably more scared than excited but not much of either...

You discover the way to stretch the budget in time... (most do, somehow)


----------



## Kidda (Jul 30, 2005)

thats the whole point of going to uni, to learn more. Avoid the swp/respect lot on campus and you'll be fine 

you seem quite intelligent when it comes to political stuff anyway, so im sure you'll be sound. 

start reading and thinking about it now, the job ive got at the moment relates kinda well to my course and ive already found myself trying to think harder on things i do, knowing that the experience will be usefull.

as for the fridge they seem like a good idea, my lil sis bought one not so long ago, so im thinking of liberating hers.


----------



## the B (Jul 30, 2005)

Insurance - I can't remember the name of the alternative who are considered good... will look into it but it might be worth starting another thread on the matter because it really is that big a deal (I think).


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jul 31, 2005)

red rose said:
			
		

> But I cant shake the feeling that no matter how much I plan there is going to be something I overlook.



Just dress like a cunt and act like you're worldly wise and know it all.  You'll be fine.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2005)

mmmSkyscraper said:
			
		

> Just dress like a cunt and act like you're worldly wise and know it all.  You'll be fine.


----------



## fuBganger (Jul 31, 2005)

You will spend more money in the first term than any other time. Have lots of money.

Don't buy the whole reading list brand new.

I was told 'you spend the first term making friends, and the second trying to lose them.' So true for me. Don't be afraid to tell really wankish people to get lost, you might get stuck with em otherwise.

There will be so many poeple who just cannot get over the novelty that their mum isn't there to tell em off. 

Freshers' Fair = free stuff

If you are in catered halls, for god's sake have some extra food on hand! Halls food was vommish.

Extra bog roll

Washing powder and washing up liquid 

Don't lie about yourself

Please do not buy a silly hat.


----------



## the B (Jul 31, 2005)

fuBganger said:
			
		

> Please do not buy a silly hat.



Because you can borrow mine


----------



## red rose (Jul 31, 2005)

I already have a silly hat 

I dont wear it though...


----------



## Tea (Jul 31, 2005)

im not from your side of the world but i guess somethings are universal. what i dont understand is why people are so big on making friends. you're going to uni, to learn and yes make friends, but its not the be all and end all. 


(not talking about you red rose, just the general feeling i get on this thread)


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2005)

Tea said:
			
		

> im not from your side of the world but i guess somethings are universal. what i dont understand is why people are so big on making friends. you're going to uni, to learn and yes make friends, but its not the be all and end all.



as you're going to spend 3 or 4 years there, making friends is important, pretty miserable existence if it's all study, and no play


----------



## Cloo (Jul 31, 2005)

I think my biggest tip is not to try not to feel too self conscious. You're all in the same boat and you're not humiliating yourself to go up to a person/group of people in the bar, smiling and asking if you can join them. Frankly, if the answer isn't yes (unlikely) then you don't want to be having anything to do with them anyway, but in my experience it's a fine start. I didn't get close mates out of it, but I did at least make some acquaintances who'd invite me to parties, who I could chat to etc.

About drugs I'd actually advise caution before offering round or anything. I didn't do that anyway, but was amazed how sheltered a lot of students were at my uni from drugs. A lot of home counties kids (which was quite a lot of the population of my uni) had never so much as caught a whiff of ganja and appeared to actually be quite morally shocked by drugs, so I'd be on your guard a little about talking about them unless you're very sure you're on safe ground!


----------



## Tea (Jul 31, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> as you're going to spend 3 or 4 years there, making friends is important, pretty miserable existence if it's all study, and no play



i agree. but i felt people would rather make and have shit friends then no friends. maybe each to its own. i didn't outrightly went and be friendly but i had some, not a horde though.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2005)

Tea said:
			
		

> i agree. but i felt people would rather make and have shit friends then no friends. maybe each to its own. i didn't outrightly went and be friendly but i had some, not a horde though.



it's difficult at college initially to meet people you really like, so as others have said, don't be too concerned if you don't really like anyone, you will find like-minded souls, and these can turn into life long friends, i met people in my first year (1984) i saw them last week at a 40th birthday party


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2005)

Re. insurance, check whether your parents' insurance will cover you or can be easily/cheaply extended to do so.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 31, 2005)

All pretty good advice here. Some things I'd add.

1. Get hold of some 'how to study' book. Follow its advice. Hit the ground running and build up your work habits from day one. I was a crammer at uni - I'd sit up the night before with the textbook. This wasn't much help with courswork that required consistent effort throughout the term. Learn how to take notes from books and papers.

2. Don't bother with those other subjects - do Social Anthropology.

3. About drugs. Cannabis is proven to damage memory - not what you want as a student. There is persuasive evidence of a link between cannabis use and psychotic behaviour - and I don't mean in a good way. If you have any history of mental illness in the family, don't touch it with a bargepole. A psychotic episode is not something I would wish on my worst enemy. In general most people inside the drug bubble look like arseholes to those outside. (cue lots of people going 'mammy, mammy, the nasty anthropologist said our lifestyle wasn't perfect').

4. If you're in a shared house and your name is on the phone bill, electricity, you'll have to learn to be firm, even confrontational, to make sure you're not left holding the financial baby.

5. If you fancy someone tell them. Don't be afraid of rejection. But don't develop a crush on your lecturer or tutor. And if you're female especially DO NOT have an affair with a staff member. Whatever line of bullshit he may feed you, trust me it's bullshit. I've seen this more than once. Adds: And it's a good idea to find out what your uni's sexual harassment procedures are. Don't deal with it via a whispering campaign, as I once saw.

6. Take up a sport - even if you hate 'jocks'. I've recently taken up running and wish I'd done it years ago. 50% of your oxygen intake goes to your brain - it can only help

7. Join SWSS. Only joking! You don't have to be leftwing, but where politics are concerned, don't be like the kid I had in Dublin who said 'what's the point of doing anything, nothing ever changes'. A lad of 19 shouldn't be talking like that.

8. When introduced to people, shake their hand, _and repeat their names_. This will help you remember them later, and will assist you in making friends.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jul 31, 2005)

Red Rose if your just moving to the other side of town you don't need to make big plans.

I was gunna say DRUGS! take enough to supply yourself for a term and to flog on to your fellow students, why get a job when you can flog dope!

Not the best advice ignore me.


----------



## subversplat (Jul 31, 2005)

Drugs is always a good moneyspinner, and a way to make lots of friends very quickly. If you get in there quickly enough at the start of term, you'll have the place stiched up before anyone else can get their foot in 

See the "Dealers" thread in the drugs forum for tips how to be a good dealer


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 31, 2005)

More bad advice.


----------



## subversplat (Jul 31, 2005)

Idris2002 said:
			
		

> More bad advice.


Say that to my mates who never had to spend a penny of their student loans the entire time they were studying!

Whether your personal ethics will let you do that sort of thing is up to each individual, but there's no word of a lie that it earns you lots of dosh and you get to meet a lot of people, both good and bad sorts.


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 31, 2005)

red rose said:
			
		

> I'm sure I'm not the only one who will be heading off to university in september and fending for themselves for the first time in their life and I doubt I'm the only one who is currently compiling a list of what they're going to need to buy before they get there.
> 
> But I cant shake the feeling that no matter how much I plan there is going to be something I overlook.  Conversely I dont want to turn up overprepared with loads of stuff I'm not going to need and look like a complete twat.
> 
> ...



I'm starting uni this october too, but being a wimp and staying in london!

unless you're going to the university of outer mongolia (   ), I'd say just take a toothbush, lots of spare socks, and a means of accessing your shiny new student overdraft; this should cover you for everything else!


----------



## George & Bill (Aug 1, 2005)

red rose said:
			
		

> The reasons I'm not range from wanting to be able to easily socialise with my friends and classmates, wanting some independence, my parents thinking its important I learn to fend for myself and the fact that if I stay in this house much longer my brother is going to loose his life.


----------



## Flavour (Aug 1, 2005)

*considers selling drugs*

good advice people, i'm also going to uni in sept and a bit worried... sure i'll be fine though, if anything i'm a bit too sure of myself, people would probably be easier to befriend if i wasn't so confident.

i think i'll take an Anarcho-Maoist stance in political talks, just to piss people off and be more alternative than they are. i'm going to get so sick of fucking socialists at uni...


----------



## Balbi (Aug 1, 2005)

Where you off to Flavs?

Couple of tips from my first year;

1) Make sure you work out exactly how long it takes to get up, dressed and to wherever you need to be within the first few days. Then half that amount of time because you're going to end up waking up late so many times 

2) Have a chat with any friendly second/third years at freshers fair and try and work out which pubs/clubs are the real shitholes and to be avoided. Then go and visit all of them, just to check like.

3) Don't try and spot anyone who looks like an urbanite, because every single fucking student does anyway 

Oh yeah, have a brilliant time


----------



## the B (Aug 1, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> 3) Don't try and spot anyone who looks like an urbanite, because every single fucking student does anyway
> 
> Oh yeah, have a brilliant time



Then again, I did discover someone who is an urbanite whose daughter was on my course. Even more freaky. Especially when the mother makes posts about the daughter (but rr knows what that is like I think?  )


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 1, 2005)

This thread should be made into a sticky.IMO>


----------



## kained&able (Aug 1, 2005)

Cash covertors and pound shops are your friend.

Don't take to much at the start as you will only take 10 times the ammount of stuff you need and will never use most of it(but your flat mates will the fucking cunts!)

Take couple of plates knives/forks and anything you reckon will actully be arsed to cook with. Make sure you have some tea/drink with you as well you will need it after moving in. Then just buy anything esle as and when you find you need it.

Rest is just transplanting your room and stuff you can't be without into a room.


dave


----------



## Balbi (Aug 1, 2005)

Lidl is good for very few things, get yeself to Asdas


----------



## aqua (Aug 1, 2005)

if you can, club together with your house mates and buy in bulk - it is cheaper but does mean you have to get on with them 

if you don't have transport, use online delivery from supermarkets and split the delivery cost between you and your housemates (keeps you from buying impulse purchases too)

do remember to eat, its really important

if you feel lonely TELL SOMEONE - chances are whoever you speak to understands cos they've been there or will help you anyway OR PHONE YOUR FRIENDS (and if you can't afford that ask them to ring you back)

make a division between work and life. if your in halls your study area is also your social area and it can be easy to let the two affect each other 

GO TO TUTORIALS - current research is suggesting a BIG difference in exam performance - no real surprise but you are there to get a degree after all

but most of all have a fucking ball


----------



## Kidda (Aug 1, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> OR PHONE YOUR FRIENDS (and if you can't afford that ask them to ring you back)



was that a hint?


----------



## aqua (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't know what you mean


----------



## Phototropic (Aug 1, 2005)

Amazingly enoughn and I know it sounds crazy, but actually do the reading. I had this peice of advive many a time but sadly I never listened to it.

Despite what they tell you, you can go mental in your first year, it's cool.

Get any support you need sorted out as quickly as possible. 

Try not to get converted to Islam or the SWP. (uni contextual of course)

I didn't live in halls but if I had I would have bought some ear plugs, a frying pan and possibly an extendable baton.

Learn to cook. Too many students spend an unnessary fortune of food because they can't cook (and there is a certain poster here who know's what I am talking about).

Turn up to stuff even if you are just going to fall asleep. Work problems are made easier if you can at least prove you turned up to stuff.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 1, 2005)

Take aboard everything Idris has said - some of the most sensible advice on the thread.

Don't deal unless you're happy being woken up in the early hours by someone saying 'Well, I know X, who knows Y who knows you and they said I could get a teenth off you for £7.50 on tick' - students are generally shite drugs buyers and will try and palm off dodgy cheques, all be asking for tick after wk6 of term...I know all this because I did deal for my first 2 terms at uni. If you really need £££ (and if you want a life you probably will) and parental indulgence isn't an option, get a job in retail or something. You'll only be doing it for a max of 3 years so you'll at least have that thought to keep you going behind the tills (again, personal experience there)

You will spend half the first year shaking off people you met in the first term who are twats. Everyone does it cos you want to get to know as many people as possible in the first term so as not to feel alone.

Go to lectures. It's what you're there for after all.

As Photo says, avoid the SWP, Islam, Xtian Army and others preying on the isolated and lonely.

You should make it a priority to learn the following things over the summer:

1. How to use a washing machine i.e. separate light/dark colours, that the 95degree wash will fuck over anything that isn't cotton etc
2. That putting silver foil in a microwave will FUCK IT UP
3. That baking a potato in a microwave DOESN'T take 2 hours (both of the above happened to a girl in my halls on our 2nd day)


----------



## nogoodboyo (Aug 1, 2005)

Going to lectures etc is worth doing, especially if you're not doing any other work.  Some of it will sink in... that's what I found anyway, so when I started to get a bit concerned in my third year (this was all final term assessed) I realised I wasn't completely clueless.  The moral was - go to stuff even if it seems pointless at the time.  It's still the most painless way forward.


----------



## Phototropic (Aug 1, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> As Photo says, avoid the SWP, Islam, Xtian Army and others preying on the isolated and lonely.



Out of interest when you were at Goldsmiths did they hold the discover Islam things next door to the student bar? Despite the amsuing irony iy can be damn annoying.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 1, 2005)

Like a poster above says, go to the tutorials - but do participate. You don't have to have the definitive answer to everything. All you have to do is do your bit to keep the conversation and debate going.

There's nothing worse than tumbleweed blowing down the middle of the tutoiral room.

And in general, good luck - I'm actually quite envious of people going off to discover it for the first time.

AND DON'T DO OR DEAL DRUGS.


----------



## soluble duck (Aug 1, 2005)

Im off to uni this year aswell, Sussex

I think I share all the doubts expressed so far, basically because im a pretty shy person, and dont exactly force myself to make friends etc, so I can imagine either not making friends, out of shyness, or getting pissed and stoned to combat said shyness and making a tit out of myself.

oh well spose i'll just have to wait and see


----------



## Kidda (Aug 1, 2005)

is anyone actually going to uni * for * the course or just a big piss up?

  

all this advice of 'go to lectures' i feel old to soon cos thats what i was intending to do 

 aghhhhh when did i turn into a swot


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> is anyone actually going to uni * for * the course or just a big piss up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You haven't!! The difference is that in 3 years when some of the posters who are going this year will be variously panicing/moaning/complaining that their uni has fucked them over when they've got a disseration to submit in 2 hours and they haven't written it.


----------



## jæd (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> is anyone actually going to uni * for * the course or just a big piss up?



The students that go for the big piss up are usually out be the end of the year. If not then, they won't get a degree and end up wasting three years of their life. 

And will then become road sweepers.


----------



## soluble duck (Aug 1, 2005)

ermmm i am going to uni for the course, to learn about things etc etc, but its the stuff that goes with uni that is the worrying part for me, because lectures, lessons, work- thats all pretty straightforward in that it is structured, but making friends isnt


----------



## Kidda (Aug 1, 2005)

soluble duck said:
			
		

> ermmm i am going to uni for the course, to learn about things etc etc, but its the stuff that goes with uni that is the worrying part for me, because lectures, lessons, work- thats all pretty straightforward in that it is structured, but making friends isnt



making friends will be easy, dont stress it. 

everytime you sit there and think you dont have the confidence to make friends, there will be loads of people on your campus thinking the same thing. 

did you go through school and college with NO friends whatsoever? i doubt it. but you didnt know those people when you started. 

I remember it being nerve wracking when i started college because i didnt know anybody. Then I remember being in a packed pub spending most of the night hugging loads of people, when we left, because we were going to miss each other.

if your that worried try and track down some urbanites who live where your heading too, and organise a meet. 
So if it starts getting to you, you can get out for a pint or two for a bit.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 1, 2005)

To all those worried about making friends etc.

It's a piece of piss at Uni cos everyone is in the same boat - no one knows anyone else, lots of people are shy/socially inept/recluses and living in Halls usually sorts that out pretty quickly (if it doesn't the amount of booze you'll drink in the first couple of weeks will).


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 1, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> To all those worried about making friends etc.
> 
> It's a piece of piss at Uni cos everyone is in the same boat - no one knows anyone else, lots of people are shy/socially inept/recluses and living in Halls usually sorts that out pretty quickly (if it doesn't the amount of booze you'll drink in the first couple of weeks will).



exactly. just rehearse some time honoured questions to ask at the freshers piss up that will happen in the first couple of days. these should be along the lines of what course are you doing? which hall do you live in? where you come from and what are you drinking? just be prepared to have answers to them all as well and then learn to repeat 300 times over the course of freshers week.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 1, 2005)

And don't forget, on Freshers week every single woman in the first year is UP FOR IT *

*dons flame proof garments*


*But only for 2nd years and higher


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 1, 2005)

breaking up long term relationships that people have with people from home is a common thing in the first term. i was responsible for one of them in my first term. ended up going out with her for nearly 2 years so it wasnt just a shag.


----------



## Flavour (Aug 1, 2005)

i'm going to sheffield/UEA depending on my results

i reckon ill manage well in sheffield, but norwich is full of fuckeroons


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 1, 2005)

Norwich is OK - just watch out for Alan Partridges is all


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 1, 2005)

Flavour said:
			
		

> i'm going to sheffield/UEA depending on my results
> 
> i reckon ill manage well in sheffield, but norwich is full of fuckeroons



i had a great time at UEA but each to there own. why did you bother applying there if thats your attitude before you've even got there. very enlightened and open minded of you. university is the perfect place for you.


----------



## Flavour (Aug 1, 2005)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> i had a great time at UEA but each to there own. why did you bother applying there if thats your attitude before you've even got there. very enlightened and open minded of you. university is the perfect place for you.




i applied because its the best englit course going, and i didnt have a chance to go there before i applied- i've been twice since and didn't get a good impression of the place either time. perhaps there's more to it than meets the eye ..

but  at yourself for being such a touchy little girl.


----------



## soluble duck (Aug 1, 2005)

Flavour said:
			
		

> i'm going to sheffield/UEA depending on my results
> 
> i reckon ill manage well in sheffield, but norwich is full of fuckeroons




my brother has just finished his degree at UEA, and he loved norwich and the university alot.

obviously thats only one person's opinion, but from his descriptions it does sound quite enjoyable.

but good luck with whatever you choose, anyway


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 1, 2005)

Flavour said:
			
		

> i applied because its the best englit course going, and i didnt have a chance to go there before i applied- i've been twice since and didn't get a good impression of the place either time. perhaps there's more to it than meets the eye ..
> 
> but  at yourself for being such a touchy little girl.



i also went there because it had the best departmetn and course for what i wanted to do. i guess i did get a good feel for the place when i visited, even though that was a wet cold day in january. each to there own i guess. anyway as i said i enjoyed uea and i hope  you do to if you end up there. 

course isnt everything if you are going to be miserable for 3 years. yeah you may come out with a half reasonable degree but it might also be three years wasted if you feel at the end of it that your time would ahve been better spent somewhere else.  

and you made me laugh thinking that i'm a girl.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 2, 2005)

If you're going to Sussex, check out the Anthropology and Development departments/schools.

I know people who work there and they're very good.


----------



## JonnyT (Aug 2, 2005)

- Sometime in your first few days at university, you will meet someone of the applicable sex and fall for them instantly. While it is possible that this can turn out for the best, it is as possible that it is a way of handling with stress that will leave you with a post-Fresher's-Week hangover you have no wish to deal with. (My experience was the former, that being said...)

- People in years above you will tell you that the first year is easy and doesn't count. While this is true to a degree, don't use it as an excuse to become complacent. The second years who fuck up the most are those who took their first years as an easy ride.

- Unless you are particularly good at learning from textbooks, don't bother wasting your money (mine were about £150). Most of the important information should be available either through a library or on the net (possibly on the university's website). Note though that some courses take a textbook as their foundation, in which case it may be worthwhile.

- If you have any interest in politics, do NOT join SWSS or any suchlike organisation unless you are quite sure it is in line with your beliefs. Unless the prospect of three years of selling coach tickets and wondering Who's Hot and Who's Not in the Trot pages is your idea of a good time.

- Self-catered: lay out all the cooking utensils - pots/pans/plates/cutlery/etc. - that you are intending to bring. Remove half.

- Vegetarians are probably best going self-catered going from friends' experiences.

- The student loan CAN last you through uni, if you're sensible with it. Don't be tempted to see your overdraft as simply free money unless you're looking forward to spending your summer working UP to having fuck all in your bank account.

- Not everybody at university is going to hate you. Most will probably be nervous too. That being said, don't betray your instincts - if it walks like an arsehole, talks like an arsehole, and plays music like an arsehole, the chances are you've got an anal cavity living next door.

Oh, and, if you're in the vicinity of Reading uni give me a shout .

- Jonathan.


----------



## soluble duck (Aug 2, 2005)

Idris2002 said:
			
		

> If you're going to Sussex, check out the Anthropology and Development departments/schools.
> 
> I know people who work there and they're very good.




i am going to sussex, so thanks for the advice  , although i should be doing philosophy, i would like to do something else aswell such as english lit or history, so i will investigate

good advice^^^^ jonny t and idris etc, thanks


----------



## J77 (Aug 2, 2005)

Flavour said:
			
		

> i'm going to sheffield/UEA depending on my results
> 
> i reckon ill manage well in sheffield, but norwich is full of fuckeroons


What?!?!?

Probably the greatest city on Earth over some Northern shit-hole?!?!?   

Get yourself down to Norwich - especially if you're doing creative writing or earth sciences (they have v. good reputations for these).

Back to the thread:

Would have to agree with buying no textbooks - use the library, if the book's not there ask the library to order more.

Also, would agree with concentrating on your first year - even though "it doesn't count", you will need the skills learned as essentials for the second and third years.

Finally, get pissed, have a laugh, do your work and don't turn into some obnoxious rah-rah fucker


----------



## LJo (Aug 2, 2005)

You will get freshers flu/horrible cold in your first few weeks, so make a vague attempt at eating some fresh fruit/veg every day to keep your immune system strong.

It is also a good idea not to drink vast and stupid amounts during freshers' week and get off with/swear undying friendship with a bunch of people who, in the cold light of day, turn out to be utter twats you then have to spend the next year avoiding.


----------



## George & Bill (Aug 2, 2005)

Idris2002 said:
			
		

> 3. About drugs. Cannabis is proven to damage memory - not what you want as a student. There is persuasive evidence of a link between cannabis use and psychotic behaviour - and I don't mean in a good way. If you have any history of mental illness in the family, don't touch it with a bargepole. A psychotic episode is not something I would wish on my worst enemy. In general most people inside the drug bubble look like arseholes to those outside. (cue lots of people going 'mammy, mammy, the nasty anthropologist said our lifestyle wasn't perfect').



I apreciate you're trying to balance things out with these remarks, and I agree that being a stoner is unlikely to benefit any academic career. However, while taking an absolutist line might benefit one's ability to study, it probably wont benefit much else, and for the majority of ordinary people would probably be socially detremental, especially since it would be pointless to be absolute in rejection of illegal drugs if one didn't take a similar atitude to alcohol*.

I also think your remark that 'people inside the drug bubble look like arseholes to those outside' rather goes against the principle of free thought; whether or not to engage in a certain activity should be decided according to an evaluation of the merits of that activity, not of what other people who have rejected it will think of you, surely?

*edit: it's the absolutism I'm warning against; if you come to the decision you don't want to do drugs, excellent.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 2, 2005)

I think Idris might be coming from the POV of the academic staff who have to witness promising first yr students with great A-levels and prospects fucking their degrees and possibly the next 3-10 years of their lives because they like getting twatted.

Don't get me wrong - I indulged then and I continue to indulge with a well paid and fairly responsible job, however I wasn't a heavy smoker OR consumer of Class A/Bs during the week (generally - there was speed for Pinch @ Gardening Club on Tuesday's but I used to write essays for my Wed afternoon lecture/tutorial that morning still speeding...averaged 2:1s for those as well ). What I did notice (and noticed it on myself when I left and started smoking 7 days a week and caning it Thurs - Sunday with the all new 'wages' concept) was that my mates who were smokers and caned it weekdays did suffer more; two got booted out (and this was in the mid-90s at a really lax arts college) for not turning up.

The point as well is that despite what some people blindly like to think, drug use does have a down side, and if you're studying it can destroy your ability to make decent arguments - as opposed to the bolloks you largely talk when off your tits...


----------



## pinkmonkey (Aug 2, 2005)

TBH I feel relieved that I wasn't into drugs at poly.  
I'm not sure I'd have done that well or left with as little debt as I did.

Forget dealing anyway, I can't believe anyone in their right mind would suggest it unless they were being sarcastic.    Unless you do want constant grief, little sleep and paranoia and idiots hassling you at 5 am every weekend morning, I'd give it a miss.  It's a mugs' game.


----------



## George & Bill (Aug 2, 2005)

KS, I agree with everything you've said, and I'm sure idris only has the best interests of the people he's giving advice to at heart, however I think that there aren't many people about to start their first year at uni who would listen to someone telling them to 'say no to drugs', and that it would be better to advise a circumspect aproach than an absolutist one.

It's also rather misleading to say that 'all drugs are detremental to study', since 'drugs' is a farely baseless grouping, and the substances it includes have few universal traits. Few would say that a redbull can't be beneficial to getting an essay written, or that a pint isn't a good way to relax of an evening, for example.

Which art college did you go to? I'm doing photography at LCC (london uni of the arts).


----------



## George & Bill (Aug 2, 2005)

pinkmonkey said:
			
		

> TBH I feel relieved that I wasn't into drugs at poly.
> I'm not sure I'd have done that well or left with as little debt as I did.
> 
> Forget dealing anyway, I can't believe anyone in their right mind would suggest it unless they were being sarcastic.    Unless you do want constant grief, little sleep and paranoia and idiots hassling you at 5 am every weekend morning, I'd give it a miss.  It's a mugs' game.



I'd say it certainly isn't a mugs game if you're cut out for it and play your cards right, but it's a rare breed that is/would.


----------



## jæd (Aug 2, 2005)

slowjoe said:
			
		

> It's also rather misleading to say that 'all drugs are detremental to study', since 'drugs' is a farely baseless grouping, and the substances it includes have few universal traits. Few would say that a redbull can't be beneficial to getting an essay written, or that a pint isn't a good way to relax of an evening, for example.



I started doing pilsl during the second semester of uni. Did them on and off until the second year. Since I went to the US for my third year placement I didn't miss them at all during my final year. 

Just don't do them during your exams and you'll be fine.


----------



## George & Bill (Aug 2, 2005)

my curse doesn't have any exams


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 3, 2005)

> Which art college did you go to? I'm doing photography at LCC (london uni of the arts).



Goldsmiths College, UoL. Politics with Economics...


----------



## J77 (Aug 3, 2005)

slowjoe said:
			
		

> my *curse* doesn't have any exams


You at Hogwarts then?

Talk to Idris...


----------



## George & Bill (Aug 3, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Goldsmiths College, UoL. Politics with Economics...



ahh, you said 'arts college', not 'art college'...


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 3, 2005)

I dunno about eqiupment as I have everything under the sun (didnt live in halls, too local so private rental, family supplied all manner of equipment).
flip flops and extra loo roll are what I'd suggest. Perhaps a large cookpot so you can make stews and then live off them for the rest of the week.
migoht be worth clubbing together with a pal to buy fruit/veg on offer (tends to be family packs) so you do buy veg and it doesnt all go off before you get to eat it.

The first year is an excellent time to lay down your studying foundations tho the year might not count to your overall result it's likely that the uni will run study workshops (how to write essays and make presentations etc). I didnt go to these and seriously regret it. Also take oppotunities to get feedback off your lecturers (re work handed in etc), And the suggestion about essay planning/brainstorming as soon as you are given the work is great as by nearer the deadline you may have no clue what it's about.

Also if you're worried about budgeting work out how much of money you have per week and stick to it. try not to use a debit card or rely on cheques that will clear later.

for extra cash try market research. Although not fun work you can pick how many hours you work and often not work for weeks (around deadlines, exam periods) and the company will let you sign in for weeks that suit you.

have fun, dont fret on the friends front. remember to study. dont panic.

oh and use your unis services (if they have a gym, societies, careers service etc).


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 3, 2005)

slowjoe said:
			
		

> ahh, you said 'arts college', not 'art college'...



Which it is cheeky fucker...

AFAIR HUmanities, psychology and suchlike are all clasified as 'arts' courses, and 'Smiths doesn't offer any science degrees which makes it an arts college dunnit?


----------



## stereotypical (Aug 3, 2005)

Go to lectures, tutorials, seminars, use the library and do a decent amount of reading. 

Dont bother with student politics, its all bullshit anyway.


----------



## George & Bill (Aug 3, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Which it is cheeky fucker...
> 
> AFAIR HUmanities, psychology and suchlike are all clasified as 'arts' courses, and 'Smiths doesn't offer any science degrees which makes it an arts college dunnit?



yes I quite agree, I was commenting on my own mis-reading; I thought you said you went to an *art* college...

you saying there's something wrong with art colleges


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 4, 2005)

A couple of thoughts . . . 

One question we could address on this thread is 'what should you bring that you would not think of?'

My guess is a needle and thread, for all those little clothes repairs.

As for meeting friends, I was thinking about a student I once met who was having a hard time. I won't specify the nature of his problem, that would be unfair, but he did say to me that he was having trouble making friends.

When I asked him why, he said 'these people, they're beneath me'.

'I think I see where you're going wrong', I replied.

Do you see the point I'm making, class?

As for the drugs thing, I don't have much to add. But I do know of cases where talented people have wasted opportunities due to poor lifestyle choices.

You've got a great few years ahead of you. Don't piss it against the wall.


----------



## George & Bill (Aug 4, 2005)

Idris2002 said:
			
		

> You've got a great few years ahead of you. Don't piss it against the wall.



i agree entirely


----------



## extra dry (Aug 8, 2005)

the best thing to do is check out where you will be living before you start the course, spend a day or two this month looking round the town/city, get travel time tables for buses-underground etc.  The worst thing for me at uni was spending hours on essays etc and then missing the bus to campus   

Bog roll, soup, emergency food, like soups, pasta, potatoes, rice. 

 Also on making friends, if you want to pass the exams and get a good degree just go to the libary after each day and do some revising of the notes. You will meet two types of people the swots who will pass with a good result, and the crammers who will spend most of there time getting pissed up in the student bar, then come the exam time will bunker down in the libary for 17 hours straight to get through the upcoming exam.

  It can be difficult being away from home and other long time friends, be prepaired to face this fact, make sure you can contact family friends.]

  But apart from all that enjoy yourself, and just remember its only uni, it is not the be all and end all of your life.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 8, 2005)

extra dry said:
			
		

> the best thing to do is check out where you will be living before you start the course, spend a day or two this month looking round the town/city, get travel time tables for buses-underground etc.



i can second that.

ive travelled up to manc a few times this year to get a feel for the place and it really helps knowing that even though my campus is a bit out of the way to where i'll (hopefully) be living i already know the bus route and what rush hour is like on it.

getting pissed up and then walking around going 'wow this is better than brum' does make you look like a mad tourist though


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 9, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> i can second that.
> 
> ive travelled up to manc a few times this year to get a feel for the place and it really helps knowing that even though my campus is a bit out of the way to where i'll (hopefully) be living i already know the bus route and what rush hour is like on it.
> 
> getting pissed up and then walking around going 'wow this is better than brum' does make you look like a mad tourist though



which uni in manchester are you going to kidda?


----------



## Kidda (Aug 9, 2005)

mancy met


----------



## D (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't know how the Sussex anthro department is at the moment, but I also know some brilliant folks from there.  There was a superb truth/reconciliation/political anthropology scholar (South Africa and Guatemala were his two main regions of study) by the name of Richard Wilson; but he has moved to direct the human rights institute at the University of Connecticut.

***

US undergraduate dormitories almost universally have these unusually long and skinny beds.  So you have to get extra long linens for them.  Another thing I recall is that the housing administration was always obsessive and implacable when it came to damage to your room - every scuff mark, leftover fingerprint, crumbled bit of paint, etc was potentially subject to fees.

So if it's anything like that in the UK, try to use easily removable adhesive for anything you may stick on your walls.  And buy spackle at the end of the year to fill up any major holes in the paint.  Toothpaste usually works for the smaller stuff.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 9, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> Another thing I recall is that the housing administration was always obsessive and implacable when it came to damage to your room - every scuff mark, leftover fingerprint, crumbled bit of paint, etc was potentially subject to fees.
> 
> So if it's anything like that in the UK, try to use easily removable adhesive for anything you may stick on your walls.  And buy spackle at the end of the year to fill up any major holes in the paint.  Toothpaste usually works for the smaller stuff.



It is like that in the UK if my university is anything to go by (yes, Warwick Accommodation, I'm looking at you).


----------



## invisibleplanet (Aug 11, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> What?!?!?
> 
> Probably the greatest city on Earth over some Northern shit-hole?!?!?
> 
> Get yourself down to Norwich - especially if you're doing creative writing or earth sciences (they have v. good reputations for these)



Sheffield a Northern shithole ? 

It's blooming brilliant there! A degree from Sheffield is def. worth the paper it's written on, and much cheaper to live than Norwich with a buzzing student life and plenty of gigs and clubs.

Take to uni:

cookbook
large stewpot
frying pan
fish slice
ladle/large serving spoon
electric kettle and drink making sundries & mugs
toaster
cafetiere if you like coffee (it will save a fortune to take your own coffee in a flask into college with you)
large hamper of yummy food
flask, sandwich box, breadboard/chopping board, breadknife, veg knife, plates & 'eating irons', teatowels, washing up liquid, washingup brush/sponges, cleaner for the shower after you've used it (or before even!), loo roll
double duvet (to get two people under hrhr)
bathtowels
plenty of stationery
slippers/Flip flops
your own electric heater (in case it gets chilly)
a new contact/address book/diary
a year long wall planner
an anglepoise lamp
music making machine + music
laptop/pc + portable speakers (won't need music machine if you take this)
2x 1GB pen drive to store your work (one to save and one for backup)
A Diary (to keep a record of your student years)


----------



## extra dry (Aug 11, 2005)

also a collection of cool t shirts with stuff like, Eat the rich, or I am with this idiot ->


----------



## baldrick (Aug 11, 2005)

a year planner/diary - one of those hardcover books with a page for each day.  doesn't have to be large one, mind!

if you're forgetful (like me!) you can write down the times/places of all your lectures/hand-in dates/tutorials/seminars/meetings/society outings/birthdays/chores etc on the relevant day.

for the whole of my time at uni, this was the most useful item - i could see at a glance whether i had time to write the essay later in the week and so could go to the pub, or where the fuck that lecture is that i have to go to immediately after this one...


----------



## the B (Aug 11, 2005)

Just remembered this one - because every t.d.h. forgets 'em - bring (or remember) your medical records so that you can register to a new GP/the uni med centre/hoppy.

And get a jab for all the various scummy diseases student types carry around. (meningitis in particular though)


----------



## baldrick (Aug 11, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> Just remembered this one - because every t.d.h. forgets 'em - bring (or remember) your medical records so that you can register to a new GP/the uni med centre/hoppy.



 

you don't have to take your medical records anywhere - you only need the address of your current gp and possibly your nhs number 'cos it makes the process easier.

i really can't see anyone's surgery simply handing over your medical records to be lost/damaged in the move.  far easier to let the surgery arrange them to be sent properly.  or am i missing something here?


----------



## the B (Aug 12, 2005)

baldrick said:
			
		

> you don't have to take your medical records anywhere - you only need the address of your current gp and possibly your nhs number 'cos it makes the process easier.
> 
> i really can't see anyone's surgery simply handing over your medical records to be lost/damaged in the move.  far easier to let the surgery arrange them to be sent properly.  or am i missing something here?



International students, people who have gone through loads of GPs and haven't always managed to pass info from GP to GP, people who have never managed to register with a GP (because the NHS is underfunded?) and always had 'emergency treatment'...

As far as I know, you are entitled to a copy of your own medical records... if you don't have physical copies of it all - a mental copy will do. Just be prepared to give a description of your medical history really.....


----------



## Kidda (Aug 12, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> Just be prepared to give a description of your medical history really.....



 

to who, and why?


----------



## baldrick (Aug 12, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> International students, people who have gone through loads of GPs and haven't always managed to pass info from GP to GP, people who have never managed to register with a GP (because the NHS is underfunded?) and always had 'emergency treatment'...



what a load of rubbish.  none of this is going to stand in the way of registering at your uni health service.  there's procedures for int'l students which will be explained to them when they arrive.

you're entitled to a COPY of your medical records - that's totally different to what you said earlier.


----------



## the B (Aug 12, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> to who, and why?



The medical centre people at your uni. That way they have a better idea of what to do if an emergency crops up.

baldrick - in fairness, registering you can do with zip all documents _but_ it sure is a lot nicer for you (should something happen) and them to have them.

You can get a copy of your medical records to pass on to any new medical authority - or just to carry around in case something goes tits up and you find yourself in need of medical attention...


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 12, 2005)

while we're on about medical stuff...
Dont panic if you cant register with a GP in your area. I got turned away from the 5 nearest to my home (including the ones my uni told me about) and had to fill in some nhs form to be allocated one. Took a while but hey.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 12, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> The medical centre people at your uni. That way they have a better idea of what to do if an emergency crops up.
> 
> baldrick - in fairness, registering you can do with zip all documents _but_ it sure is a lot nicer for you (should something happen) and them to have them.
> 
> You can get a copy of your medical records to pass on to any new medical authority - or just to carry around in case something goes tits up and you find yourself in need of medical attention...



im not liking the sound of that.

the last thing i want to do is turn up in a new city and tell someone ive just met my medical history.

surely thats what my medical notes are for if something happens.
cant they get their hands on a copy if something should happen?


----------



## Little_Alice (Aug 12, 2005)

One of those wedge things that keep doors open


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 12, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> im not liking the sound of that.
> 
> the last thing i want to do is turn up in a new city and tell someone ive just met my medical history.
> 
> ...




You'll need to register with a GP in which case having your NHS number is probably useful but not essential. take with you the name and address of your current GP and the new GP will send to them for your medical records this can take over a month. In the meantime your new GP will probably want you to fill in a questionaire (known allergies, any longterm illness etc).
If you go to hospital or anything they will treat what you have at the time without knowledge of your medical records like whenever you go to hospital.

I cant think why you'd need to carry your medical records round with you.
Unless I've missed something?


----------



## aqua (Aug 12, 2005)

you don't register with a new dr as a totally new patient though, you are there as a guest/student and all your deatils remain with your "home" practice

if its important they will contact your old practice and retrieve the notes themselves

quite often they aren't at all relevant anyway and a new dr will go through checks with you at your new practice

yes you are entitled to seeing your medical records but no, you don't need to take a physical copy of them anywhere (except for your own interests) and I've never known a dr's ask for them


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 12, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> you don't register with a new dr as a totally new patient though, you are there as a guest/student and all your deatils remain with your "home" practice



Ah. it may have been different for me as I live here all year round rather than just term time.


----------



## aqua (Aug 12, 2005)

most students will keep their "home" practice

but even if you don't you don't tart your own physical records around with you


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 12, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> you don't tart your own physical records around with you


I'm going to quote that as it's the main point.   
Also I'm sure it costs money to get a copy of your records which would probably equate to the first weeks beer budget.


----------



## the B (Aug 12, 2005)

I think it can be handy to keep a physical record 'just in case' or if you need to provide it someone/someplace that may need to treat you on a longer-ish basis.

My previous GPs have just been decidedly slow in moving records around when stuff was needed.

If you've got a long history - it can just be handy to have it to hand so you can fill in any questionnaires with accuracy.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 12, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> I think it can be handy to keep a physical record 'just in case' or if you need to provide it someone/someplace that may need to treat you on a longer-ish basis.
> 
> My previous GPs have just been decidedly slow in moving records around when stuff was needed.
> 
> If you've got a long history - it can just be handy to have it to hand so you can fill in any questionnaires with accuracy.



Did you successfully get a copy of your medical records then?
It transpired recently that my records have left out the most important thing in them (that I have M.E) so although I'm curious I dont really want to get a copy incase I get incredibly angry. haha.


----------



## the B (Aug 12, 2005)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Did you successfully get a copy of your medical records then?
> It transpired recently that my records have left out the most important thing in them (that I have M.E) so although I'm curious I dont really want to get a copy incase I get incredibly angry. haha.



Yep. Though my medical history isn't that interesting (yet). But it is in my family. As for it missing things, you might want to get that sorted out? Not sure how though...


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 12, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> Yep. Though my medical history isn't that interesting (yet). But it is in my family. As for it missing things, you might want to get that sorted out? Not sure how though...



did you have to pay for a copy?
I got the missing thing sorted out. thankfully my parents are organised hoarders and kept a copy of the letter off the consultant so now my GP has a copy.


----------



## jæd (Aug 12, 2005)

Little_Alice said:
			
		

> One of those wedge things that keep doors open



Padlocks to keep people from nicking stuff...!


----------



## the B (Aug 12, 2005)

drag0n said:
			
		

> did you have to pay for a copy?
> I got the missing thing sorted out. thankfully my parents are organised hoarders and kept a copy of the letter off the consultant so now my GP has a copy.



Nope - but then, my family requested it all as a huge lot of records (at the time, this was back in 1994 so maybe they do charge now?) that has been added to over the years without ever having to pay for anything, we just ask for a copy of something 'proofy' whenever something comes up.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 12, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> Nope - but then, my family requested it all as a huge lot of records (at the time, this was back in 1994 so maybe they do charge now?) that has been added to over the years without ever having to pay for anything, we just ask for a copy of something 'proofy' whenever something comes up.



ah ok, thank you.


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 15, 2005)

*Liberate stuff!*

Always remember to shop lift from your university shop, in these days of high fees you must claim your money back.

They never suspect that middle class people shop lift, I went to a poly they expect the students to nick and watch you, so i used to go up the road to nick from the proper uni.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 15, 2005)

Herbert Read said:
			
		

> Always remember to shop lift from your university shop, in these days of high fees you must claim your money back.
> 
> They never suspect that middle class people shop lift, I went to a poly they expect the students to nick and watch you, so i used to go up the road to nick from the proper uni.



University shops, are mostly run by the student union.  Few of them make much profit, and such profit as they do make goes straight back into union funds.  Stealing from them is in effect stealing from your fellow students.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 18, 2005)

so the results are in, the loans are on there way (hopefully), pots n pans have been sought.....

now whos shitting themselves? 

i am. i got my reading list today


----------



## subversplat (Aug 19, 2005)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> University shops, are mostly run by the student union.  Few of them make much profit, and such profit as they do make goes straight back into union funds.  Stealing from them is in effect stealing from your fellow students.


Or, stealing from them is essentially stealing from yourself, and we all know you can't _really_ steal from yourself, so it's all OK.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 19, 2005)

As previously advised, don't expect to find your best friends ever in halls.

Keep your distance from new chums for a few weeks until you've sussed out if they're idiots or not. Makes ditching them a lot easier.

Realise that your tolerance for mess/crap/"sharing" stuff/people wrecking your stuff will be a lot higher when you leave cos they'll always be one turd who thinks the policy is your stuff is mine too.

Don't be swayed into the "everyone else is doing it so why shouldn't I" mentality

Learn to cook & clean but don't reveal this skill until a few months in. If people think you're the domestic one from the off, you'll be treated like a skivvy for the whole year    

Go to lectures

You will get sick at the start of each term even if you consume a small orchard of fruit before going back

Don't ignore mice if you happen to get them in your place of residence. They can get really bad.

Don't go in on a split phone bill if you can help it. All the arguements about who called for a taxi at 4 in the morning really get dull even with a book that everyone writes their calls in.

Try and make friends or at least have a chat with some second year students. They've been there, done that and can point you in the direction of the real ale pubs not the alcopop student bars and the cheapo shops.

Most of all, have fun


----------



## Belushi (Aug 19, 2005)

> As previously advised, don't expect to find your best friends ever in halls



I did.

You lucky, lucky bastards. Wish I was looking forward to starting Uni again, you're gonna have the time of your lives.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 19, 2005)

> As previously advised, don't expect to find your best friends ever in halls.



However, you might meet your future ex-wife so y'know, _use your discretion_ wrt this advice.



> Try and make friends or at least have a chat with some second year students. They've been there, done that and can point you in the direction of the real ale pubs not the alcopop student bars and the cheapo shops.



And how to get a shag in Freshers week if you're lucky.



> Learn to cook...



See point about getting to know 2nd years...

And I 2nd and 3rd Belushi's jealousy. It might sound cheesy but you won't get a chance to have as much fun, learn loads _and_ meet loads of cool people in one all-encompassing experience.

Enjoy


----------



## Mogden (Aug 19, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I did.
> 
> You lucky, lucky bastards. Wish I was looking forward to starting Uni again, you're gonna have the time of your lives.




Wish I had. All mine were more interested in getting pissed in the student bar. Managed to get myself barred from it a few weeks before the end of my first year so I didn't have to keep making excuses about why I didn't want to go and drink with them. Bit solitary me, can you tell


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 19, 2005)

dont be a hermit.

I dont socialise with anyone from uni. Mainly because my course tends to be mature students who have other commitments to run off to and I didnt join any societies etc. I'm also in london where I grew up so have friends already etc.
But really, if I started again I wouldnt probably join a society.

One thing tho, if you are a hermit you can avoid freshers flu.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 19, 2005)

> Bit solitary me, can you tell



Did you used to stalk round campus to the echo of 'Yup - if there's any murders round here it'll be him' comments?


----------



## Mogden (Aug 19, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Did you used to stalk round campus to the echo of 'Yup - if there's any murders round here it'll be him' comments?



Nope. It was more like 'Yup - if there's any murders round here it'll be her'


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 19, 2005)

*mental note that Mogden is a laydee*


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2005)

*mental note that she is also mental*


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2005)

Shit, on the subject actually.

University counsellors are usually the soundest people to talk to if you've got a problem you don't want to share with friends. I had a bit of a bad week about a month in and it all got a bit dark in my head, I went to see one of the uni staff for a chat and came away bright a breezy with some cool meditation exercises to sort me out.

They're there for you innit, and thats class.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 21, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Shit, on the subject actually.
> 
> University counsellors are usually the soundest people to talk to if you've got a problem you don't want to share with friends. I had a bit of a bad week about a month in and it all got a bit dark in my head, I went to see one of the uni staff for a chat and came away bright a breezy with some cool meditation exercises to sort me out.
> 
> They're there for you innit, and thats class.



Oh yeah, seconded. my uni counsellors do single session or you can go each week or whatever.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 22, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I did.
> 
> You lucky, lucky bastards. Wish I was looking forward to starting Uni again, you're gonna have the time of your lives.


Wish I'd had the chance to go, make the most of it you lot! You are only young once, soon you will be old like me!


----------



## Mogden (Aug 22, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> *mental note that she is also mental*




*sticks a pencil up each nostril*

wibble


----------



## exleper (Aug 26, 2005)

Just bumping this thread cos it's quite superb and there might be some more advice for us freshers lingering out there..


----------

